

A glossary of Boontling, the Strange Jargon of Boonvile, CA - Thorondor
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/07/16/rout-the-kimmie-in-the-boat/

======
yoctonaut
I'm 90% sure that there's a lot of Boontling in Pynchon's novel _Vineland_,
set in northern CA, though I haven't seen a full glossary. This one doesn't
mention it, but as I recall, a "Wheeler" is a tall tale, and the protagonist
has that last name--possibly a coincidence, but I remember having found a few
others as well.

------
ZeroGravitas
"Deek" meaning to look at is a Scottish word:

[http://m.scotsman.com/lifestyle/heritage/scottish-words-
of-t...](http://m.scotsman.com/lifestyle/heritage/scottish-words-of-the-week-
the-edinburgh-dialect-1-3133561)

